# zerbrochenes Glas



## redfreakz (16. Februar 2002)

weiss jemand ein tut für zerbrochenes Glas als würd jemand gegen ne glasscheibe schlagen.. diese risse die dann entstehen mein ich (vielleicht mitsamt dem einschlagsloch *g*)...

thx


----------



## Christoph (16. Februar 2002)

ich such dir ein tut.......


----------



## redfreakz (16. Februar 2002)

das wär voll genial  thx


----------



## redfreakz (17. Februar 2002)

hat wirklich niemand was?


----------



## Nino (17. Februar 2002)

*Hatte *

Ich hatte da mal ein Tutorial dafür aber weis nicht mehr voher  
Wenn ich eins finde melde ich mich bei dir.
Vielleicht findest dus auf irgendeiner Tutorial-Seite.
Du kannst ja mal rumschauen.


----------



## Christoph (17. Februar 2002)

@redfreakz
ich kann dich doch nicht so leiden lassen*gg*

bullethole 

greetz.

ps. melde dich wenn der Link gepasst hat!


----------



## redfreakz (17. Februar 2002)

das kann ich gut als einschlag nehmen  danke

aber viel wichtiger ist der riß der sich durchs ganze bild ziehen soll! weil das bild dass ich erstelle spielt sich hinter einem spiegel ab.. und das soll man an dem für glas typischen riß erkennen..

nachtrag: der hat coole tuts auf seiner seite  danke


----------



## Christoph (18. Februar 2002)

bitteschön  

die anderen Risse kannst du doch genau so machen wie das Bullethole!

mfg


----------



## redfreakz (18. Februar 2002)

hmm.. dann werd ichs mal so probieren... mal schaun 

weisst du vielleicht wie ich sowas mache: 

metallrisse


----------



## AciDemon (18. Februar 2002)

mist...ich hab das mal gesehen...ist aber nicht schwer...

einfach mit dem polygon/lasso-werkzeug den riss 'zeichnen'...und aus dem hintergrund löschen oder halt mit schwarz füllen.

dann folgt kleine 'handarbeit': pinsel nehmen (weich), und auf einer seite (je nach beleuchtung) mit weiss nachfahren auf der anderen mit schwarz...oder mit "burn/dodge-werkzeug"...


----------



## Christoph (18. Februar 2002)

hab ich auch schon wo gesehen.........werd mal was suchen!


----------

